# عرض ازياء رجالى



## mrmr120 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*يكش يطمر فيكم *
*وطبتلوا تتبطروا على البنات *

*




























































*​


----------



## Bino (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بقولك ايه يا مرمر ؟ انتى كل مواضيعك  كده ؟ شكلك كده ميولك رجالى !!!
هههههههه
لكن عموما شكراً يا غاليه على الموديلات ديه بس أنا عندى تعليق صغير " انا مليان شويه و الموديلات ديه مش هتليق عليه:smil13: "​


----------



## mrmr120 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههه*
*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*بس دى مقاسات كبيرة*​


----------



## sharihan (6 ديسمبر 2006)

عروض جميلة جدا انا بحب اوى لبس الرجالى الجنتلة دى​


----------



## mrmr120 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*ياشريهان *
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

مرمر انتى شايفة ان لبس الرجالة عرة ولا اية
مش وراكى شغلة غير لبسنا
متشيكى البنات شوية 
خليهم يحلو فى عننا اكتر واكتر
ولا انتى عندك محل هدوم ومش عارف تبيعى 
جاية تعملى دعاية فى المنتدا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على المجهود يا مرمر


----------



## loveinya (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسى على المشاركه الرائعه 
​


----------



## mrmr120 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*ليك ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*عامة شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي مرمر*


mrmr120 قال:


> *يكش يطمر فيكم *
> 
> *وطبتلوا تتبطروا على البنات *​


 
*علي أساس أنك أنتي ال مفصلاهم*
*أية دة *
:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: 
*أية كل الحقد دة *
*علشان أن أحنا زي القمر يعني*
*ههههههههههههه*​ 



mrmr120 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*القميص دة تحفة*
*بعد أزنك أبعتهولي هدية*
*القميص بس من غير البنطلون أصل أنا مبلبسش جينز*​ 



mrmr120 قال:


> ​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
*الطقم دة بقي ممكن أخطب بيه *
*مع بعض التعديلات في لون الجيليه*​ 



mrmr120 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



*ودة كمان حلو بس بردة مع تغير لون القميص*
*أصل أنا بحب الغوامق*

*وعامة شكراً لتعبك في تجميع الصور والموديلات*
*ههههههههههههههه*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## mrmr120 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه*
*مرسى اوى اوى اوى ياامير *
*الود ودى ابعت لك القميص هدية *
*والبدلة بتاعت اليونى فورم بتاع الشغل دة علشان تخطب*
*بية *
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي مرمر*



mrmr120 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مرسى اوى اوى اوى ياامير *
> *الود ودى ابعت لك القميص هدية *
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*هي طلعت بتاعة الشغل*
*مش مهم أعمدها قصدي أهيأها وأخليها خطوبة*
*وشكراً علي الهدية ال مجتش*
*ههههههه*​ 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

جميل أوى يا مرمر العرض ده .. 

ما فيش بدل او ملابس كلاسيك ؟


----------



## mrmr120 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي مرمر*
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههههه*
*ياامير انا بعت هالك بس انت مختش بالك*​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> جميل أوى يا مرمر العرض ده ..
> 
> ما فيش بدل او ملابس كلاسيك ؟


 

*مرسى اوى اوى اوى ياطارق*
*ودة اللينك بتاع البدل الكلاسيك*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12190*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عرض ازياء رجالى*

*موديلات حلوه وشكلها امريكانى كمان ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## fullaty (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عرض ازياء رجالى*

موديلات جميله يا مرمر يلا اعملى الخير وارمية البحر وعلشان يعرفوا كرم البنات  ......علميهم يا اختى ازاى يلبسوا بدل اللى بيعملوه ده 
هههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## مينا 188 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عرض ازياء رجالى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يكش يطمر فيكم ياسلام شوف الحنية بتديك هدية وهى مبسوطة خالص وكل الى هى عملته انها تتمنى ان هو يطمر فيكملا بجد تعبتى 
وانشاء الله هيطمر فيهم بس اعتقد ان الموديلات دى قديمة شوية 
هو كده طمر فيه بس بتامر ههههههههههه


----------



## مينا 188 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عرض ازياء رجالى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يكش يطمر فيكم ياسلام شوف الحنية بتديك هدية وهى مبسوطة خالص وكل الى هى عملته انها تتمنى ان هو يطمر فيكملا بجد تعبتى 
وانشاء الله هيطمر فيهم بس اعتقد ان الموديلات دى قديمة شوية 
هو كده طمر فيه بس بتامر ههههههههههه*​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عرض ازياء رجالى*

ذوق عالى وشيك
مرمر
ودمتى بود​


----------

